# Snowbear and trip springs



## smegmaman (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi,
Im very happy with the performance of my snowbear. I plow a 800ft gravel driveway (10% grade) and would like to be sure my spring tension is ideal for my plowing situation. As evident in this post, I dont have any previous plowing experience and would be interested to get some feedback.

As the plow is, the trip spring tension is at the absolute minimum; I figure it is better to set it to trip readily than have it set very tight where I may unnecessarily stress the plow and/or vehicale.

Thanks,


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

You want to set the springs so you can barely see light between the coils. As the springs wear down though, you may have to increase the space. But hey, if the plow doesn't spend much time tripping, the springs won't wear as quick.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

You have them set correctly....main thing to remember is this is a light weight plow, that is meant to give before your vehicle does  

Don't bull it and go crashing it into frozen piles and such....you'll be fine


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

And don't forget to open that garage door BEFORE you start pushing!!! ;-)

A garage, a garage - my last born for a garage!

I too am a newbie, and so far I've only slightly flipped the mold board twice. No problem pushing at all, it's when I tried to move the whole pile that it did exactly what it should have done. My original instructions said - tighten springs till no slack, then go 1/4" further. 

(satisfied Snowbear (Poly) Flexblade owner)


----------



## smegmaman (Jan 3, 2006)

The instructions that came with my SB dont mention anything about tension. This would maybe be a good time to email the manufacturer.


----------



## smegmaman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just to udate myself or help anyone else: On page 9 of the owners manual it states "Adjust the springs approximately 1/4" past the point where they come under tension."

Well, see and ye shall find. Happy plowing all-be safe.


----------

